# My interests are too childish, can't connect with others



## rollcakes (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm currently seventeen and have suffered from major depression since I was ten, which caused me to lose interest in my hobbies and interests, among other things. Now that I'm doing fine again, I've started to regain those interests, but here's the catch—since I stopped building upon them at ten, the only things I enjoy are things I liked when I was a kid. Although I can sometimes liven up parties, for the most part, my childlike energy and passions have caused me to lack connections with my peers. And hoo boy... If I didn't have humor or the ability to pretend like I cared about what fellow high schoolers are into, I don't think I would have friends. 

I have no idea what to do about my situation aside from try to assimilate and abandon the embarrassing things I love, which I obviously don't want to do.


----------



## gever570 (Aug 29, 2018)

It's important to have things in common with your friends. If you find that the things you are interested in are too childish, try to make some new hobbies as well as keeping the ones that are important for you. That way you are not giving up on the things that you enjoy.
Remember that you must try them first to figure out whether you enjoy them or not. I'd suggest that you choose something and go for it. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Feel the same way. I'm sure most of the stuff people my age enjoy and I have no interest in them.


----------



## BlackWalt (Dec 17, 2017)

What do you mean by childish interests?


----------



## Luzali (Jul 4, 2018)

What are your interests?


----------



## rockbottomrage (Feb 26, 2017)

Would you mind sharing your interests? It's hard to give advice without that info.

Don't fret. There are probably adults into what you're into. Nowadays people are more liberal with hobbies e.g. furries, bronies, etc.

Maybe your hobbies are translatable into something more grown. For example, if you like to color, maybe you could try painting as well.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

People are generally into what they were into as kids. People in their 40's are sometimes really into movies and older music because that's what was popular when they were kids. People in their late 20's and 30's are often into video games because when they were kids, that was what was popular. Obviously that's not always true but it is to a degree. If you ask someone why they aren't into something they will often respond with 'I didn't really do it as a kid'.

It's not unusual to be into things that you may consider childish because when your brain was developing that's what you were into. 

Also, you will find that a lot of people don't exactly flaunt their interests out in the open, mostly because in a social situation it's better to talk about things that everyone can feel included in rather than getting into hobbies that other people may not share. 

This is the reason forums and more recently reddit got so popular, because you can talk about things with people you know already share the same specific interest as you.


Just do whatever makes you happy. **** everyone else. It's not what people are into that annoys others, it's when they talk about it constantly to people who don't share the interest.


----------

